# Thanks to all my sponsors!



## BlackEagle2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Now that I have your attention.

What is it with all the advertising and sponsorship now days? I don’t remember it being this bad in the previous years but it seems like every buck that falls now has a magical sponsor that sealed the deal other than good ole fashion scouting and homework. Is there money being thrown around that I’m not aware of and could be missing out on? I kill some big deer and would be glad to thank Uncle Toms Magical Deer Lure if it will make me a few dollars. Id be willing to bet less than 10% actually use said product to aid in the kill. I ask all this because I just saw a dang deer stand posted in the picture with a buck that was killed this afternoon. That’s right, an entire deer stand was piled up next to the buck. The pros aren’t even this annoying 


Is it all about money rather than killing big ole bucks?

And go!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 13, 2018)

I especially like the bottles of scent still in the packaging placed in front.  Stuff has to work good if you don't even have to open it!


----------



## rutnbuk (Sep 13, 2018)

_Is it all about money rather than killing big ole bucks? _

Most of today's hunting shows teach us the way to be successful is to spend money AND the mark of a successful hunter/hunt is captured "only" in the taking of a big ole buck...both are fake news


----------



## GADawg08 (Sep 13, 2018)

the only sponsor I believe in is busch light!!


----------



## fountain (Sep 13, 2018)

Everybody wants "in" somewhere.  That's just like all the self filmed stuff.  I get that..yea, it's cool to have some footage to sit down and look back on...but it's not about that nowday.  Everyone is looking for a way "in". I'm going to leave it at that for now on here.  Going much further will step on toes....


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 13, 2018)

You are really going to tick the bowhunter fatal obsession guys off with this post.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Sep 13, 2018)

livetohunt said:


> You are really going to tick the bowhunter fatal obsession guys off with this post.



Don’t wish that Voodoo on me. I had a bowl of Buck Muscle this morning so I’m ready for a fight


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 13, 2018)

Careful We have pros on here that may get twisted up and pout as well...
Just hunt,  this is getting ridiculous..


----------



## fountain (Sep 13, 2018)

It is ridiculous..but it's how things are going these days.  It's almost nascar annoying


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2018)

Only thing more gullible than a bass fisherman is a deer hunter. And vice versa.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 13, 2018)

I sent a video naming all my “sponsors” to a friend of mine.
The video was several minutes worth of every hunting company I could think of and every establishment that helped me that day. 
Then two seconds footage of the deer. 
I was still in the stand at the time. He enjoyed it more than I expected.


----------



## DoubleRR (Sep 13, 2018)

Count me in on the Busch Light Sponsor... tastes way better than BFO


----------



## kevincox (Sep 13, 2018)

Come on guys admit it. You bought a scent or some gadget because it was placed in front of a deer with 45 hashtags at the bottom. ?


----------



## dirttracker84 (Sep 14, 2018)

Well I must admit to my sponsor too. The Good Lord above, I give him all the credit he made it all possible.....oh and my wife also she let's me go..LOL


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Sep 14, 2018)

The best pics are the doe's with half of aisle 7 from bass pro in front of her and 68 hashtags.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Also most don't truly believe in the product. Listen to Dudleys podcast about UA (which was very tasteful) he was only using one off pieces that weren't available to the masses.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 14, 2018)

Reminds me of the duck hunters and their barrel stickers.


----------



## catch22 (Sep 14, 2018)

money drives everything these days..........simple as that.  It drives almost every aspect of deer hunting


----------



## JSnake (Sep 14, 2018)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Also most don't truly believe in the product. Listen to Dudleys podcast about UA (which was very tasteful) he was only using one off pieces that weren't available to the masses.




He also pimps the HECS suit...


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 14, 2018)

fountain said:


> It is ridiculous.. It's almost nascar annoying



Is NASCAR still around?? Might as well get more folks riled up while we're at it..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2018)

Hunter922 said:


> Is NASCAR still around?? Might as well get more folks riled up while we're at it..



Was nascar ever really around???


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 14, 2018)

I am still trying to get my Wife to sponsor me. She says there’s no money in the budget this year either.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Sep 14, 2018)

If a deer walks past the trail I walked in on....stops and smells where I’ve been....and let’s say I shoot her....am I my own sponsor?! 

I will walk around your stand and put down human scent for a small fee before every hunt. 

How do I advertise?


----------



## fountain (Sep 14, 2018)

I thought your sugar daddy sponsored you?  He says he sponsors the land for you to hunt on...


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Sep 14, 2018)

fountain said:


> I thought your sugar daddy sponsored you?  He says he sponsors the land for you to hunt on...



He did. Then he realized I was a killer and cut me off. Now I got the biggest buck on camera at my new spot. I even tried to get him to come kill it and he wouldn’t. Kinda hurt my feelings. We’re back on good terms now though


----------



## fountain (Sep 15, 2018)

A killer huh....how bout the last couple years in the contest here.  What happened there?


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Sep 15, 2018)

fountain said:


> A killer huh....how bout the last couple years in the contest here.  What happened there?



I’ve played three years. Entered 3 bucks and one year had the biggest buck entered in the entire contest. 

Anything else princess?


----------



## fountain (Sep 15, 2018)

Yea....go kill the one that you have now.

That was a dang fine buck from 2 years ago tho.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 16, 2018)

fountain said:


> Yea....go kill the one that you have now.
> 
> That was a dang fine buck from 2 years ago tho.


 
Yeah, sure was.  Nothing since.  Guess I'll have to let him back on my spots again.


----------



## fountain (Oct 5, 2018)

The product pimp game is STRONG this year..stronger than usual.   Good night, what is up with all the product pushing?  Knowing they aren't paid, sponsored or even recognized by the company.


----------



## Bearakota (Oct 5, 2018)

Well since I got some more advertisement in this thread I would like to thank Black eagle for the shout out.  Right on brother hope it taste good.  Love this thread. It cracks me up. Always need a good laugh. I hope they keep sending me pics with my “product” in front of them and I will gladly keep posting.  Maybe even make it on a few more threads like this before some one deletes the post for “advertising”.  If we can’t take jokes we need to get out of the business.


----------



## fountain (Oct 5, 2018)

^ what is your product?


----------



## antharper (Oct 6, 2018)

fountain said:


> ^ what is your product?


I’m not him but it’s buck muscle deer feed , but I have used it and I can tell u the deer absolutely love it !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2018)

I personally think that money and competition have no place in hunting and fishing, and degrade and contaminate everything they touch.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 6, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I personally think that money and competition have no place in hunting and fishing, and degrade and contaminate everything they touch.


Reminds me of a Goose Creek Symphony song!


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 7, 2018)

I have yet to see a #cornpile yet on Fakebook


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 7, 2018)

I have even noticed this in hunting articles lately.  For example " I picked up my such and such bow with my such and such arrow and my such and such broadhead, and came to full draw....." I don't really care what brand bow, arrow, or broadhead you use.  Just get on with what you're writing about.  I don't mean any harm, and I know sponsors pay because they get their plug here and there, but it does seem to be a little ridiculous lately.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 8, 2018)

When I began bowhunting my dad and uncles ribbed me about buying camo! As a kid it was just part of the fun. Dad hunted in a green feild jacket & jeans toting a single shot Winchester that he bragged on till the day he died. Ate a bunch of meals that came from the end of that ol gun. That old Chester was mentioned in many stories. I guess there's nothing wrong with braggin' on good stuff, but dad wasn't for sale. And if you'd asked 'em what the "latest greatest" was, he'd probably thought you was talkin bout granmaws fresh biscuits.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, some this product pimping has certainly made the truck buck stories funnier than a Patrick McManus book. Difference is he was trying to be funny. Everybody on there apparently watches these sorry outdoor shows we have nowadays and trys to imitate the model. Keep it up. Me and a few buddies really get some laughs out of these wannabe Jackie Bushmans.


----------



## fountain (Oct 8, 2018)

Bowhunting is becoming nascar...minus the left turns


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 8, 2018)

gma1320 said:


> I have yet to see a #cornpile yet on Fakebook



wait til gun season.....they're coming lol


----------



## hrstille (Oct 8, 2018)

My sponsors keep dropping me because I can't kill anything


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Oct 8, 2018)

Bearakota said:


> Well since I got some more advertisement in this thread I would like to thank Black eagle for the shout out.  Right on brother hope it taste good.  Love this thread. It cracks me up. Always need a good laugh. I hope they keep sending me pics with my “product” in front of them and I will gladly keep posting.  Maybe even make it on a few more threads like this before some one deletes the post for “advertising”.  If we can’t take jokes we need to get out of the business.



Have you ever offered a free (or discounted) product for sending in a picture of a deer lying on one of your buck muscle bags? 

Careful with your answer.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 8, 2018)

I wish I could get a sponser from China, everything archery related comes from there lol. China Dermics they bad,


I'll take a prince tennis racket sponsorship aswell love me some O tech on the Carbon Hoyt's.

I'm glad they don't let the posters buy memberships here AT is terrible with the sponsers post to the point they trying to argue an degrade each other.

Long as it's a legal kill I'm down to say congrats. If it's one where all these packages are laid out infront of it like a circus I'll pass. Won't be buying in off the circus pusher products either.

I've Dropped all the Arrcus products off the fact they entered deer into the bow challenge using all the packages.

I won't use buck muscle either because the joke that private land deer magically get huge enough to put a bag of the product infront.

Y'all keep posting these kills with products claiming it's the reason the animal was taken

Post your dead down wind spray your buck muscle bag an your ram cat Broadhead package. I'll continue by totally ignoring your company as a whole.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 8, 2018)

You got that right. Everybody got something to hold up.  Most time they leave out the main product that they depend on!!!! That wagon load of corn the deer was standing in!!


----------



## Bearakota (Oct 8, 2018)

I don’t have to be careful with my answer black eagle.  Simple answer to that question we have a sponsor ship with Jeff Foxworthy.  Last year we gave one pallet of feed to the seek one boys that they fed the big 200” whitetail. Have summer pics to prove those two.  This year we gave a pallet of feed to a local group of country boys that have a show down here called “Strut South” trying to help them get views and their name out.  Other then that we have no money in advertising. We have never given away feed for pics or offered discounts for pics. I can honestly say the company is blessed and humbled by the amount of hunters that purchase my product and are willing to post and share it.  to “ Deast1988” that is totally awesome that you feel that way.  That is the beauty of hunting.  No one has to do it the same and no one has to  hunt like everyone else.  I feel like you need to take bits and pieces from personal experiences and other hunters success to build on what you personally enjoy.  Hunt how you want to hunt and harvest what is a trophy to you.  I will post a hunters six pointer right beside the biggest deer killed on my feed if that is what made the hunter happy.  I hope and plan to post thousands of pics of successful customers of ours.  Like I said in my last post, joke or not serious or not you can’t take this stuff personally.   I love the post and love this thread.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 9, 2018)

^shows a lot of class in that post^.   Great answer man.  I'm not a fan of the way everybody is pimping products in hunting but that's a great outlook


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 9, 2018)

I just wish if someone is going to place a product in front of a dead animal, have some respect for the animal and at least take it out of the package to make it look like you actually used it!


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## deast1988 (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm learning from the pros. I'll figure out product placement later!


----------



## Easygo (Oct 9, 2018)

What is nascar?


----------



## cself (Oct 10, 2018)

Video is funny!


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Oct 10, 2018)

cself said:


> Video is funny!



That’s what all the hunters look like pushing these products


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 11, 2018)

I use a few products for hunting and use a supplement feed. I won't take pics of the stuff I use in kill pics simply because nobody pays me to advertise for them.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 14, 2018)

Or they'll say " it's been a minute" since we saw this buck. What is up with the "minute" word.


----------



## across the river (Oct 14, 2018)

BlackEagle2 said:


> That’s what all the hunters look like pushing these products




Why do you care so much?  If they want to post a product with a dead deer, then they should post a product with a dead deer.   I couldn't tell you the last time I post any picture on here of anything I killed.  I just have no interest at this age to take a picture of, much lost post a picture, of a doe I killed with the bow, a limit of wood ducks, or a limit of crappie. If I shot a Eurasian Widgeon or a ten point doe that was unique I might share that, but outside of that I really have no interest.   That doesn't mean I don't enjoy hunting and fishing as the next guy, or even enjoy seeing pictures on here that other people post.   If everyone was like me, the whole place would be boring, so I appreciate the people who take the time to take pictures and post them on here.   What products someone else chooses to include or not include int he picture really isn't any of my business.   It isn't that big of a deal.  Quit complaining and just be glad there are people out there to keep the forum going and make it interesting.  If everyone on here was an ole fogey like me, there wouldn't much to see, so appreciate the fact that there are pictures to see.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Oct 14, 2018)

across the river said:


> Why do you care so much?  If they want to post a product with a dead deer, then they should post a product with a dead deer.   I couldn't tell you the last time I post any picture on here of anything I killed.  I just have no interest at this age to take a picture of, much lost post a picture, of a doe I killed with the bow, a limit of wood ducks, or a limit of crappie. If I shot a Eurasian Widgeon or a ten point doe that was unique I might share that, but outside of that I really have no interest.   That doesn't mean I don't enjoy hunting and fishing as the next guy, or even enjoy seeing pictures on here that other people post.   If everyone was like me, the whole place would be boring, so I appreciate the people who take the time to take pictures and post them on here.   What products someone else chooses to include or not include int he picture really isn't any of my business.   It isn't that big of a deal.  Quit complaining and just be glad there are people out there to keep the forum going and make it interesting.  If everyone on here was an ole fogey like me, there wouldn't much to see, so appreciate the fact that there are pictures to see.



I appreciate that their are pictures to see. Where did I say that I didn’t appreciate people posting pictures of their kills? 

It’s just silly that there are grown men acting like teenagers trying to be the next big thing. The fact that half of these guys can’t kill deer and not push a product is ridiculous. 

It’s more so pushed on Facebook because they get more views there. Voo Doo is the worst out there right now. 

I’m willing to bet half or even more of the kills posted with a product......had very little help with pictured product. They are just chasing the recognition is all. 

Has the day of a hunter using plain ole skill gone out the door? It sure is beginning to look like it.....


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 15, 2018)

Quit watching TV and you can avoid most of it - if it bothers you. 

If you like it, keep watching!

I will, for the life of me, never understand people that simply feel they have to impose their beliefs on everyone else - or air their gripes publicly for all the world to see (that is what your dog or your barn door is for). 

I see a photograph from time to time that I get via email or text but other than that I don’t see much.

Most of my shopping is done online so I am rarely in a hunting outlet or store which also serves to keep the noise down.



Best of luck in 2018!

.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 17, 2018)

My wife is going to get some fake tata’s and pretend she’s a hunter and Tomboy for TV. When the tv ratings come in I will be the best deer hunter.


----------



## Gajbird (Oct 18, 2018)

across the river said:


> Why do you care so much?  If they want to post a product with a dead deer, then they should post a product with a dead deer.   I couldn't tell you the last time I post any picture on here of anything I killed.  I just have no interest at this age to take a picture of, much lost post a picture, of a doe I killed with the bow, a limit of wood ducks, or a limit of crappie. If I shot a Eurasian Widgeon or a ten point doe that was unique I might share that, but outside of that I really have no interest.   That doesn't mean I don't enjoy hunting and fishing as the next guy, or even enjoy seeing pictures on here that other people post.   If everyone was like me, the whole place would be boring, so I appreciate the people who take the time to take pictures and post them on here.   What products someone else chooses to include or not include int he picture really isn't any of my business.   It isn't that big of a deal.  Quit complaining and just be glad there are people out there to keep the forum going and make it interesting.  If everyone on here was an ole fogey like me, there wouldn't much to see, so appreciate the fact that there are pictures to see.



 It's the oldest trick in the book...Cast shade on someone else's skills, trophy, or even interests and it implies yours are superior.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Oct 18, 2018)

Gajbird said:


> It's the oldest trick in the book...Cast shade on someone else's skills, trophy, or even interests and it implies yours are superior.



Great post!


----------



## fountain (Oct 18, 2018)

Gajbird gots all da sponsors....


----------



## across the river (Oct 18, 2018)

BlackEagle2 said:


> I appreciate that their are pictures to see. Where did I say that I didn’t appreciate people posting pictures of their kills?
> 
> It’s just silly that there are grown men acting like teenagers trying to be the next big thing. The fact that half of these guys can’t kill deer and not push a product is ridiculous.
> 
> ...




But again, who cares.   Here is a life lesson. If you get your panties in a wad every time somebody does something you think is stupid and ridiculous, you are going to pretty much walk around with a wedgie all the time.  People are going to do stuff that makes no sense to me. Stuff that I think is dumb.  People are going to do stuff you think is dumb.   You and I are going to do stuff other people think is dumb.   People are different.  That's what makes the world go around.    I know a lot of adults that act like or worse than teenagers, and most of them do stuff way worse than sticking a bag of buck muscle or bottle of voodoo in a picture with a deer.  Like I said, it isn't that big of a deal.   And to answer your question, the day of hunters using plan or skill to kill a deer disappeared long ago around the time the Indians stopped hunting them with rock tips, wooden bows, and gut strings to simply eat and survive.    Hunting today isn't a necessity for anyone on this forum, it is a hobby.   Spend more time enjoying it and less time worrying about how everyone else is doing it wrong.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2018)

BlackEagle2 said:


> Now that I have your attention.
> 
> What is it with all the advertising and sponsorship now days? I don’t remember it being this bad in the previous years but it seems like every buck that falls now has a magical sponsor that sealed the deal other than good ole fashion scouting and homework. Is there money being thrown around that I’m not aware of and could be missing out on? I kill some big deer and would be glad to thank Uncle Toms Magical Deer Lure if it will make me a few dollars. Id be willing to bet less than 10% actually use said product to aid in the kill. I ask all this because I just saw a dang deer stand posted in the picture with a buck that was killed this afternoon. That’s right, an entire deer stand was piled up next to the buck. The pros aren’t even this annoying
> 
> ...




It's been bad for years and the bowhunting forum is the worst of all.  Lot of producers of archery products are members here and they all have their little cliques who push their products on here.  Archery used to be a pure sport, now it's all about "look at me" and what a great hunter I am, my videos, my product line, my sponsors, etc. 

I met a guy from here who worked for one of these local outfits a few years back.  He proceeded to tell me how good he was and how he filmed himself, posted youtube videos of it, etc.  Total jerk and egomaniac.  Haven't like any of them since.

You can't market true woodsmanship and fieldcraft which is what true archery hunting is about,  but you can dang well take the focus off of it.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I personally think that money and competition have no place in hunting and fishing, and degrade and contaminate everything they touch.



Preach!


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 19, 2018)

Everybody is always talking about "go do what you love and the money will follow, you'll never work a day in your life, chase your dreams!" and then when a lucky few find a way to get paid doing just that those same people start squawking about "corporate schill", "sellout", "Poison the sport".  I'll tell you right now if someone wanted to send me a check or free stuff just for mentioning them under every picture of every critter I killed or caught you bet your sweet behind I'd be cashing in!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2018)

Gajbird said:


> It's the oldest trick in the book...Cast shade on someone else's skills, trophy, or even interests and it implies yours are superior.



I would argue their tournaments, contests, marketing, videos and sponsor patches and bumper stickers covering their clothes and vehicles screams “ Hey!  Look at me!  I’m a great hunter!” is responsible for the reactions being expressed here.  But that’s just me.  I tend to believe in individual responsibility.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 19, 2018)

I also use to suffer from I AM THE MAN syndrome. Then I realized that I am not the man. Nor will I ever be. Much happier now.


----------

